# Local 375 - Allentown



## dggibbons21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys, Local 3 man here, my son is looking to get into the business and since we live in PA now and I commute, all of the complications of changing his address/license back to NY plus our wait for apprentices is insane. Just wondering if any local 375 guys can chime in on what your wait for new apprentices is like these days.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

dggibbons21 said:


> Hey guys, Local 3 man here, my son is looking to get into the business and since we live in PA now and I commute, all of the complications of changing his address/license back to NY plus our wait for apprentices is insane. Just wondering if any local 375 guys can chime in on what your wait for new apprentices is like these days.


Not sure what the wait time is but 375 has a ton of work coming up over the next few years. Hockey arena a few hotels a few office buildings and just announced a 33 story building all in the dump of downtown Allentown along with work down by the river front they keep talking about. 

The problem with 375 is they have around 900 guys, so over the the last bunch of years they have a lot of guys on the bench due to the lack of work.


----------



## Porta32 (Apr 3, 2013)

*375*

Work is very slow in this local. Apprentices that they're taking is about average 6 per year right now.
Right now there is about 160 guys out on the bench waiting for work and this local doesn't have 900 electricians.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Porta32 said:


> Work is very slow in this local. Apprentices that they're taking is about average 6 per year right now.
> Right now there is about 160 guys out on the bench waiting for work and this local doesn't have 900 electricians.


Well that's funny, this was a few years ago it was a different business manager then it is now but he him self told me there was around 900 guys in the local. So did he lie to me or was there a large decrease in members ?


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Porta32 said:


> Work is very slow in this local. Apprentices that they're taking is about average 6 per year right now.
> Right now there is about 160 guys out on the bench waiting for work and this local doesn't have 900 electricians.


 Funny I was just looking at the 375 website and even on there it says approaching 900 electricians 

http://www.ibew375allentown.org/About.cfm


----------

